# Naples Pier



## SonarT (May 6, 2003)

Moved here a month ago from TX...Getting the shore and pier game plan narrowed down to about 60 lures and rigs (ie. 10 lbs. down from 35!) of possible choices to lug out to the water! After 8 trips to various locations around : Marco Bridge, Naples Surf and Pier. !1.)Marco Island mid april: backside of bridge fishing produced lots of hardheads and one BIG Gafftopsail 6lbs. that hit....a fresh chunk of ...what else? Hardhead! Marco Bridge: ZILCH! (and tons of company), 2.) Late April-Naples Surf towards Gordon Pass at 32nd. ave. produced a few whiting on the small side, more hardheads. 3.)Naples Pier: Spanish Mack Action and a few Pompano on pink jigs and chrome spoons (macks) , and Lunker Jack Crevalle (schools of 60-100 fish!!) upwards of 25 lbs. cruising and smashing bait throughout the morning and into the evening...occasionally giving someone a string stretch RODEO! Saw some "old salty types" and not to mention- very "unfriendly/secretive" Gentlemen smoking big cigars and happily cleaning some nice Speckled trout up to 3 pounds one morning about 8:00 at the Pier cleaning station...when I inquired for a few tips they went silent and gave me the "go away and find your own pier, this one belongs to us!" type looks so I didn't press. I asked several much more friendly locals-and they said the speck fishing was unheard of...and asked if I was possibly mistaken of the identity of the mess of fish these fellows were filleting?!!! Being from Texas where the Speck is one of the normal sp. sought after and having filleted several hundred pounds over the past 25 years I am quite sure of the taxonomy of those beauties....any info about catching those around Naples/Marco in the surf would be appreciated. Do the Specks hit the Surf here in early summer as they do in TX? For now I'll settle with the great Spanish, Pompano, Jack fishing and I have got the presentations and equipment necessary narrowed down to a comfortable "lugging" level. Gethanetitzzahbiggun!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hell of a first post SonarT and welcome to the board. I am on the East Coast about 15 miles north of Sabastian Inlet. Spec's all over the place here in the Indian River Lagoon System. Guess the old Salt's figured that you look like you know what you are doing and muscle in on their catches. Maybe with all that equipment you had you scared the $hit out of them. Some people are willing to help and some not. Set up next to them next time you see them there and just see what there up to. That should Piss them off.  Sounds like you can take them.  
Not sure what goes on with the Spec's over there but I know other members from that area on the board will post some info.
Take care and keep us posted .


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Hey SonarT,

Either they were pulling your leg or they have a different name for them. I've caught them off Sanibel Causeway, Matlacha Park, and Cape Coral Yacht Club. In addition to that, a guy I talked to the other day reported catching them off Ft.Myers Beach.
All said...if they're up here they're down there too. 

Haven't had a chance to fish the beach yet...I have heard things slow down during our brief cold. Reports say fish move either off shore or ICW. My first trout came in Feb. but that was ICW at Matlacha. Wouldn't expect it to be much latter than that on the beach.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

ST,

Welcome TEX to FLA & the P&S land of Koz  

Between the Wizard of Koz (given his prolific web links), Jighead (my BIL, the west FLA fishin' coaster - Bill good to see ya post again - when ya goin' fishin'?), and other FLA P&S types ... your good to go  

Go fish,

VA `bucket


----------

